# Aristo RS-3 DCC Install



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

I am installing a Massoth XL Decoder and PSS P8 sound board in the latest version of the Aristo RS-3. The DCC socket is not marked for which end is pin 1. I am assuming that pin 1 is nearest to the Aristocraft RS-3 printed on the board. Can anyone confirm if that is correct?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See this page. You can tell which pin is #1 because there is only one side that is 12 pins. The #1 is marked with a triangle on this page.

*http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo...index.html* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

Greg, thanks for the link. Turns out my assumption was right for the wrong reason.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as no "magic smoke" was created, I will assume all is well! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

No magic smoke, sound, motor lights, etc. work as they should. Everything fine until the engine hit the first switch, literally! Back to back gauging runs 1.560 to 1.565". 

Regards, Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo flanges are often way too thick, making back to back gage AND wheel gage impossible at the same time. 

Like the new Aristo consolidation, you set the back to back right, the wheel gage is wider than the track! 

You may have to compromise, and not be able to follow NMRA or G1MRA specs. (sad state of affairs) 

Check your switches, many have tight gage, that will make things worse. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

I am doing that this weekend. I did set my calipers for 45mm and that distance lines up roughly at the wheel "tread" center, not even close to the flanges and lined up with the marks in the wheel plating showing up after 20'. That somewhat surprised me. My current assumption is that the flanges slammed into the ends of the plastic guide rails. Reminds me why I quit buying Aristocraft engines last century and switched to LGB. That is the same problem I had with my generation 2 Pacific when I first got it. Unfortunately, economics has made me reconsider Aristocraft. 

Regards, 
Keith


----------

